# Suche Linder Sportsman 400!



## Bigone (14. Juni 2009)

Moin,

ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich suche als Angelboot für die Ostsee im küstennahen Bereich ein leichtes aber stabiles Angelboot. Ich finde das Sportsman 400 von Linder sehr gut. Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr einen guten Tip, wo es dieses Boot günstig als gebraucht- oder Neuware gibt?

Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Linder Sportsman 400!*

Moin und |welcome: on Board

Du bekommst bei Google 31700 Antworten auf eine Frage nach dem Linder...da wirst du sicher einen Händler in deiner Nähe finden 

Ich persönlich halte Boote unter 4 Metern zu klein für die Ostsee...auch wenn du in Küstennähe bleiben willst.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Linder Sportsman 400!*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Moin und |welcome: on Board
> 
> Du bekommst bei Google 31700 Antworten auf eine Frage nach dem Linder...da wirst du sicher einen Händler in deiner Nähe finden
> 
> Ich persönlich halte Boote unter 4 Metern zu klein für die Ostsee...auch wenn du in Küstennähe bleiben willst.



Sorry Andy, aber dann kennst du das Linder Sportsman nicht. Das ist sehr wohl Küstentauglich. Allerdings sollten wenigstens 10 PS besser 15 dran hängen.


Falls es auch ein anderer Hersteler sein darf dann guck dir mal das 15F von Marine an. Das ist leichter, größer (30cm) und man kann mehr PS dran hängen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Linder Sportsman 400!*

Moin!

Bin ja lange genug ein Linder gefahren (440 Fishing) und war sehr zufrieden damit.
Gebraucht sind die Dinger immer noch sauteuer und deshalb lohnt ich meistens eher 
der Neukauf.

Das Sportsmann ist ja ein Gleiter und geht noch ganz anders ab als das Fishing, 
dafür liegt es nicht so gut im Wasser.

Gründel hatte immer ganz gute Angebo(o)te, ist da nicht was dabei?


----------



## Bigone (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Linder Sportsman 400!*

Moin,

danke für die Antworten!

Also unter 3.000 Euro gibt es wohl kein Angelboot, oder?
Also was von Gewicht und der Größe dem Sportsman ähnelt...


Gruß aus HH.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Linder Sportsman 400!*

Doch, die von Jörg angesprochenen Marine Aluboote,
http://www.sea-sports.de/Wasserspor....html?sessID=4cee148ae1c208c232dfdcbff21aa813


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Linder Sportsman 400!*

Schau mal hier. Die Boote sind fast unverwüstlich. Bin schon Probe gefahren, einfach nur Klasse. Sollte doch mal etwas von dem Plaste abreisen oder ein Riss entstehen, kannst Du das einfach mit ner Heisluftpistole reparieren. Im eBay gibts ab und zu mal gebrauchte für um die 2500€.
Grüße


----------



## Roland S. (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Linder Sportsman 400!*

Hallo Bigone,habe auch ein 400 Sportmann super Kleinboot,ich betreibe es mit einem 8PS Yamaha mit 1 Personen 35kmh/mit 2PER. 30kmh(bei glatter See) was will man mehr.Da es einen sehr geringen Tiefgang hat(Fehmarn:q),ist es sehr Driftanfälling#c.Ab Baujahr 2007 kann es bis  15PS bzw.mit Steuerpult mit 20PS betrieben werden.Schau mal auf die Schwedenseite www.linder.se.
Ich würde es mir wieder kaufen:vik:.
Gruß 
Roland


----------



## paul188 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Linder Sportsman 400!*

die Geschwindigkeitsangaben bezweifle ich doch sehr!...

ich schaffe mit meinem Sportsman400 und 15 Ps laut navi(gps) nur 34 kmh...alleine mit 2 Batterien und E-motor an board gemessen

hast du die Geschwindigkeit per navi gemessen? 
oder stehen die 8 ps nur auf dem Deckel und drunter sind mehr|kopfkrat


----------



## Roland S. (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Linder Sportsman 400!*

Hallo,wurde mit Navi(gps) gemessen Habe 3 Motoren getestet 1Person 70g/2Per.53kg
8ps Yamaha war gebaucht #c/Orginal-15psYamaha 41km/h-34km/h/Orginal-20PsYamaha 46km/h:q
Darum habe ich den 8ps genommen wegen Gewicht und Leistung :m


----------

